# Sashimi Salad With Matsuhisa Dressing



## Raine (Jul 28, 2005)

*Sashimi Salad With Matsuhisa Dressing* 





_Ingredients:_ Sea salt
Freshly ground black pepper
7 ounces fresh tuna fillet
5 tablespoons plus 1 teaspoon Matsuhisa Dressing (recipe follows)
2 ounces assorted salad vegetables, such as microgreens and young bean sprouts
15 carrot curls
Red shiso leaves for garnish (optional) 

_Directions:_ 



Preheat a grill or broiler. Sprinkle a little sea salt and black pepper on the tuna. Briefly sear the tuna until its surface turns white. Plunge the fillet into ice water to stop it cooking any further, then shake off the excess water. 

Pour the Matsuhisa Dressing into a serving dish. Arrange the salad vegetables, carrot curls and red shiso leaves in the center of the dish. Cut the tuna into slices 1/8 inch thick. Roll each slice into a cylinder and place them in a petal-like pattern around the vegetables in the center. Makes 4 servings. 

*Matsuhisa Dressing: *Combine 3/4 cup finely chopped onion, 2 tablespoons plus 2 teaspoons soy sauce, 1 tablespoon plus 1 teaspoon rice vinegar, 2 teaspoons water, 1/2 teaspoon sugar, a pinch sea salt, 1/4 teaspoon powdered mustard and a pinch freshly ground black pepper until the salt is fully dissolved. Add 4 teaspoons grapeseed oil and 4 teaspoons sesame oil. Makes 1 3/4 cups salad dressing. 

*Carrot curls: *Peel the carrot in a thin, unbroken strip 1 1/2 inches wide. On a 45-degree angle, cut the carrot into ½-inch wide strips. Wind the strips around a ½-inch diameter rod and place in ice water until required.


----------

